# fet with 3bb blast success???



## stupidmonkey (Sep 15, 2013)

had my transfer this morning. we had a freeze all due to ohss

our top grade blast arrested during the unfreezing process and the next best was a 3bb.

feeling deflated.

the blast had not expanded before transfer back. any similar experience??


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi, there's someone from one of my cycles who got of from a 3bb fet. 

Good luck xxx


----------

